# Dark Angels pre-Heresy artwork



## AnubisBlade (Aug 5, 2008)

looking for pre-heresy artwork of the Dark Angels legion has been a masive anoyance to me i have found like 2 pics and 1 model (nice lookin ) of the Lion if anyone has any ideas as to where i can find a good supply of Dark Angel Legion artwork please let me know


----------

